# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  hit you with the real thing

## kamka

any idea what could that mean? 
please???

----------


## MikeM

I think it is impossible to say without the context.

----------


## kwatts59

I think this means 
"you realized the ugly truth" 
I need more context.

----------


## Тостер

If the phrase is, "I'm gonna (slang form of "going to") hit you with the real thing!" then it could mean that you are about to tell the person the God's honest truth about something. Again, context is needed.

----------


## mp510

I have never heard that expression before,but I sort of agree with what they already told you. That is the most logical meaning that I could think of.

----------


## basurero

Could also mean the "real thing" as in the previous thing wasn't completely genuine or imitated. 
eg 
"Why do they have all these annoying air raid drills?"
“becuase one day they’re gonna hit us with the real thing and we have to know what to do”

----------


## kamka

thanks a lot  ::

----------

